# Uploading Photo.



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry, guys, to ask a silly question but how do I upload a photo of my TTC to add it to my signature, please?


----------



## wrighty1111 (Sep 9, 2006)

rogerman said:


> Sorry, guys, to ask a silly question but how do I upload a photo of my TTC to add it to my signature, please?


Ive asked the same question I cant get it to work either


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I there..,

Is you picture your trying to display currently on the net.., it can't just be on you're pc..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43328


----------



## zouni (Apr 4, 2006)

Follow the link Kell gave you. It's all there.
IMPORTANT: one thing you must be carefull about is to get the COMPLETE address of the image. That is right click > properties copy - paste.


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

My photo is on my computer only - not on the internet. Further help needed, please.
I followed Kell`s link but it doesn`t really seem to help me.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rogerman said:


> My photo is on my computer only - not on the internet. Further help needed, please.
> I followed Kell`s link but it doesn`t really seem to help me.


join this website http://photobucket.com/ upload you're pics and copy and paste the commard into you're post or profile signature section.. :wink:

any more problems just ask


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

As said above.....Sign up to somewhere like Photobucket(who I use) and upload your image there first.

Once you have your image there it will give you the img links you need, below the thumbnail in your gallery on the site. All you need to do then is cut and paste that link into your signature.

Failing that, if you don't want to go to the hassle of signing up to a hosting site, you can e-mail me the picture and I will stick it on my gallery and send you the image link. It is really easy to do though. Just remember the image size must be no bigger than 30k in file size and 'about' 200px tall and 500px wide.

More instructions here


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, naughTTy,

I was going to email you the photo of my motor. I`ve reduced it to the correct pixel size but, unfortunately, it`s size is still about 180K. This is because it was taken with a digtal camera in a high resolution.

Thanks for the help anyway. I`ll obviously have to leave it for the time being until I can get a lower resolution photo.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What was the original size in K?

Send it to me anyway and I'll see if I can do anything with it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

E-mail replied to Roger :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any joy Roger?


----------

